# How to catch an escaped cricket?



## stranger23 (May 10, 2010)

Ok today i got my first escaping cricket jumped out the dusting pot and legged it under the draws the viv is on i now cant find it anywhere!?! any ideas how to lure it out? its a silent brown cricket if that makes any difference or if i cant re-capture it how long will it last in the room (ive got two kids so it will probably find scraps of food under the furniture to snack on?)


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

It will last until it dies of old age. Just pray it's not a male. If it is, it will still make noise at night when it gets big enough. Grr... crickets... :devil:
Unhelpful I know, but the only way we get them is to wait until we see them, or in one sleep-removing instance, locate them by sound at 3am. :eek4:


----------



## stranger23 (May 10, 2010)

These are silent crickets tho surely they make no noise?? How long does a cricket live for? these are the 4th stage to so how many stages are there?


----------



## leebrett69 (Nov 3, 2008)

they have a life span of about 3 weeks you will here it chirping, i hear one now chirping in the bathroom, it stops everytime i go inthere!!! Best to wait and if you see that bugger jump across the room and karate chop it !! thats what i do lol i hate them.

The box is deceiving it says silent crickets but they're not lol


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

stranger23 said:


> These are silent crickets tho surely they make no noise?? How long does a cricket live for? these are the 4th stage to so how many stages are there?


I think 5th stage is the last. And yes, mine were "silent" crickets too.


----------



## lifesagame (Feb 2, 2010)

simooshy said:


> It will last until it dies of old age. Just pray it's not a male. If it is, it will still make noise at night when it gets big enough. Grr... crickets... :devil:
> Unhelpful I know, but the only way we get them is to wait until we see them, or in one sleep-removing instance, locate them by sound at 3am. :eek4:


it's so annoying when that happens... why can't silent crickets be slient? stupid things :bash:

the couple of times it happened to me i ended up waking everyone else up by chasing it with my shoe, maybe not the best way to catch it but very effective lol!

I read on the livefood website that there are 2 kinds of silent cricket, if you get big silent crickets they're a kind that don't make noise as an adult, small ones (4th and under on that site) are the kind that make noise when they're adults


----------



## lambo187 (Dec 1, 2009)

I always have this problem but my kids normally stamp on it when it makes a hop for it across the room or the cat gets it.....:2thumb:

I would start looking around the skirting boards of the room as that's where i normally find them, as for how long they will live for.... i don't know


----------



## RUSTYROOY-RKO (Jun 15, 2008)

leebrett69 said:


> they have a life span of about 3 weeks you will here it chirping, i hear one now chirping in the bathroom, it stops everytime i go inthere!!! Best to wait and if you see that bugger jump across the room and karate chop it !! thats what i do lol i hate them.
> 
> The box is deceiving it says silent crickets but they're not lol


lol>karate chop


----------



## stranger23 (May 10, 2010)

Thanks guys ive only had geckos for 3 days so this is the first time ive lost a cricket, im so paranoid now keep looking out for it, but knowing my kids they will catch it in seconds my 18month old catches flys out the air! either that or it might find its way into one of my many fish tanks and be a goner!


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Let me get this straight.....you have lost 1 crix.....that's 1 crix and you want to know how to catch it :gasp:
Come to mine and you could go around the house and get a tub full......jumping around.
If you feed your animals with crix......it goes with the territory....accept it and if you see it or the dog or cat munches it,happy days.
Paul


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

stranger23 said:


> These are silent crickets tho surely they make no noise?? How long does a cricket live for? these are the 4th stage to so how many stages are there?


They don't stay silent for long!!


----------



## Littlegeckoboy (Jul 30, 2009)

I had my first escapee this week as well on Monday, I caught it with the feeding tongs and did'nt its leg fall off. Its in my bedroom as well, not saying a thing - as I am going to be killed :lol2:. Can you imagine sleeping in your bed then a cricket either chirping or jumping on you.:devil::bash: it was a size 2 black.


----------



## stranger23 (May 10, 2010)

Well ive been trying so hard to not loose them coz of our house mate lol i know im going to loose some but i wanted to try and keep them all under control for as long as possible


----------



## Littlegeckoboy (Jul 30, 2009)

same here it did'nt last long - I fessed up to mum cos I know she keeps quiet PMSL.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

I once read on here that putting a piece of potato out lures them to it. Don't know if it works, worth a go?


----------



## heather king (Sep 9, 2009)

you could try and put some double sided tapr on some cardbord fold to make pyramid shape put some food in the middle and wait.

Hxx


----------



## stranger23 (May 10, 2010)

Will give the potato a go and will stock up on some double sided tape thanks guys


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

i caught 1 in the bathroom the other day in between my index and middle finger it was like an automatic reaction ninja karati thing, i was that proud i told everyone lol


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

My 2 year old son & Jack Russell are good at finding them.


----------



## leebrett69 (Nov 3, 2008)

My friend stayed round once and was first thing in the morning he woke up and a cricket jumped in his hand and he screamed like a little girl lol horrible things. 
You or especially your housemate dont want this to happen lol


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

im afraid you get used to it esp when your on micros - somehow all the cricket sizes manage to squeeze through the tineyst of gaps and end up in everyroom of the house. i caught a size 2 watching me in the bath the other day lol


----------



## dragonbeardo (Apr 20, 2010)

Bait a plate............

get a saucer or small piece of card board, double sided tape all over it stick piece of apple in centre, works great :lol2: or those sticky fly caters work too


----------



## DarrenHackett (Apr 16, 2010)

My girlfriends 2 Staffordhsire Bulls, take great pleasure in hunting the escapees down. 

As for silent meaning silent, Im using size 3 (medium), at the min, they are noisy as hell as soon as we turn out the living room light, I keep the crix on top of the viv to. 

It's either you can here them scurrying around in there tubs, or theres some other weird noises from the corner, go to investigate, they all run and hide. 

Evil creatures they are !


----------



## Belle4harri (Feb 7, 2012)

My girlfriend left the tub lid half open so i was doing my best kung fu panda impression at 5am this morning, diving across the room feeding tongs in hand looking seriously hardddd lol
We managed to find the grand total of 9 so far and still the chirping continues...i've had serious thoughts about throwing myself out of the window...wouldnt be as effective as first thought though as i live on the ground floor...but still!! this cricket is now my nemesis and I WILL KILL IT!! it's now a case of one woman one cricket...this shiz is now personal. :2thumb:


----------



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

God i hate crickets ive had 3 escapee but i searched for about 2 hours till i found the swine and whacked it with a trainer. ive since moved on to hoppers much nicer little bugs


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Sticky cockroach traps available from your hardware store are good.Put them near the fridge or cupboards and you will usualy find that this will catch them.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm guessing the original cricket has died from old age.


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

You need kevlar body armour, an uzi 9mm and a flame thrower. Leave a bit of appple in the middle of the floor when it goes dark and wait...........and wait............and wait.........and wait a little bit more. Then when the little b....rd goes for the apple open up with the 9mm. Just to be on the safe side give it a blast from the flame thrower too. I did hear ' The Thing ' started off life as a silent brown cricket. You just cant take chances with them. Get it before it gets you.

I dread to think what its going to be like when we strip out our rep room at the end of the season. I expect to find hundreds of the little swines between the panels and insulation. Just one of them things when you keep lots of insect munchers. They are natural born escape artists. It wont be long before the OPs lone escapee has its own little free running gang.


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

Lol, giggling reading this and defo gonna try stick with roaches when i get my leo - if a corn can hide for 6 months my room would be a city of hidey-holes for crickets.

this could be great for a business idea, someone designs a foolproof crick trap they could make a fortune.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow!! Holy thread resurrection!! :lol2: If its still alive i should think it has its own family now lol.


----------

